# DIY Aquarium Tank Dividers



## Nataku

I noticed on a couple other forums as well as this one there had been questions asked about home made tank dividers, and we used to make these all the time in my Marine Science class to help separate out some of our more aggressive fish we didn't have tanks for, and to adjust new additions to tanks to familiarize them with the other tank occupants before releasing them all together. So here's a simple step by step guide with pictures of how we would make our tank dividers. 

































If you would like to repost this guide on another site you are welcome to do so. Please just credit me (Nataku) with it's creation, and link back to
DIY Aquarium Tank Dividers by ~nataku on deviantART
so that anyone else can also find this tutorial for future reference.


----------



## Nudist

i made one using the same materials for a 75gal tank and used fishing line to sew the plastic mesh together to make it large enough and it worked great.

Steve


----------



## josie67

*Thanks for the GREAT idea!*

I went to Michael's and got the 7 Mesh that was back by the needlepoint crafts, had to buy 2 for my 55 gallon that is 12x18. I used fishing line to sew them together and instead of using the report binders, I found "poster hanger" plastic that is very sturdy. Thanks so much for the idea, I made it for $5.32 and it looks nice!! Josie


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you, it worked! C:


----------



## Pippin

Thank you! I will probably be making this for my ten gallon tank!:fish::thankyou::fish:


----------

